# Adult males: No appetite?



## OGIGA (May 20, 2007)

I have two adult males. They had no problem with appetite while being nymphs, but after they became adults, they never want to eat. I expected them to ignore food for a day or two after the final molt, but it's been a month. Is this the same with all adult males or do mine have a problem?


----------



## wuwu (May 21, 2007)

most species of adult males are like that. they don't live very long either.


----------



## OGIGA (May 21, 2007)

I see. Do you (or anybody) know how long an orchid male should live after becoming adult? How about a stamomantis californica?


----------



## Rick (May 21, 2007)

> I see. Do you (or anybody) know how long an orchid male should live after becoming adult? How about a stamomantis californica?


The orchid will live awhile.


----------



## ellroy (May 21, 2007)

I have often found males to eat less, mainly because they are much more nervous as adults. Perhaps you could try offering smaller food types?

Alan


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (May 21, 2007)

A month without eating!?


----------



## OGIGA (May 21, 2007)

Not a month with no food at all, but a month with extremely conservative eating.


----------



## Horatio (Jun 12, 2007)

Hi OGIGA! I actually have an L6 now, a male (Larry). Hooray!!! My household is in awe  AND my children's school. My question to you is, when you say conservative, can you give me an example so I am not worrying when he possibly won't eat? He molted yesterday and he drank a tonne of water this am...When I checked on him before the water, he looked sickly (dehydrated). He is much better now. I think he will get to L7 before school is finished, which will be fantastic for the children who are watching him grow. Gotta get that Mantid knowledge out  !!!


----------



## jmac27 (Jun 12, 2007)

> I have two adult males. They had no problem with appetite while being nymphs, but after they became adults, they never want to eat. I expected them to ignore food for a day or two after the final molt, but it's been a month. Is this the same with all adult males or do mine have a problem?


When they were nymphs they had to eat a lot because they needed energy to moult and grow. Now that they are adult males their only real purpose is to find a female and mate. They only need enough energy to do just that so if he's eating conservatively then it's probably not a problem. If he's simply not eating at all it might be a health concern.


----------



## Asa (Jun 12, 2007)

> > I have two adult males. They had no problem with appetite while being nymphs, but after they became adults, they never want to eat. I expected them to ignore food for a day or two after the final molt, but it's been a month. Is this the same with all adult males or do mine have a problem?
> 
> 
> When they were nymphs they had to eat a lot because they needed energy to moult and grow. Now that they are adult males their only real purpose is to find a female and mate. They only need enough energy to do just that so if he's eating conservatively then it's probably not a problem. If he's simply not eating at all it might be a health concern.


Mine almost never eat anything, my males anyway. It's nothing serious.


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 12, 2007)

> Hi OGIGA! I actually have an L6 now, a male (Larry). Hooray!!! My household is in awe  AND my children's school. My question to you is, when you say conservative, can you give me an example so I am not worrying when he possibly won't eat? He molted yesterday and he drank a tonne of water this am...When I checked on him before the water, he looked sickly (dehydrated). He is much better now. I think he will get to L7 before school is finished, which will be fantastic for the children who are watching him grow. Gotta get that Mantid knowledge out  !!!


Hello Horatio! Mine drinks a lot of water too. I used to be afraid that he would burst but he still hasn't so I guess he's fine.

By conservative, I mean that he rarely catches food. When he does, he eats part of it and discards it. Kind of reminds me of my nymphs back then when they are about to die.


----------



## Asa (Jun 12, 2007)

> > Hi OGIGA! I actually have an L6 now, a male (Larry). Hooray!!! My household is in awe  AND my children's school. My question to you is, when you say conservative, can you give me an example so I am not worrying when he possibly won't eat? He molted yesterday and he drank a tonne of water this am...When I checked on him before the water, he looked sickly (dehydrated). He is much better now. I think he will get to L7 before school is finished, which will be fantastic for the children who are watching him grow. Gotta get that Mantid knowledge out  !!!
> 
> 
> Hello Horatio! Mine drinks a lot of water too. I used to be afraid that he would burst but he still hasn't so I guess he's fine.
> ...


Almost all males do that.


----------

